# Liveaboard on Ga lake marinas??



## recidivant (Aug 28, 2017)

Greetings everyone. Ok, so yeah here I am yet another new guy with the typical new guys questions about liveaboard'ing.

So heres mine. So I'm looking to transition to a liveaboard life. My goal is to have all my affairs and savings in order to take the plunge in about 2 years. When I mean take the plunge the goal is to relocate to a coastal area and upgrade to a boat I can do more cruising in. 

Ok, so yeah, I'm not quite there yet. However an opportunity has presented itself where my lease is up in a few months and I have thought about picking up a reasonable boat from one of the local lakes. The idea is that I would be spending the next two years sailing the lake, learning the boat and what I like and dont like to get ready for the big transition. 

From what I have been reading, Ga is not very friendly when it comes to liveaboards. As in, nope they dont allow it over 30 days. However!! I did read about a recent change that will allow you to get a permit to live on your vessel for up to a year in coastal waters. I saw some complaining about being kicked out, so this might be an option for some of you. However it doesn't help my situation.... as lanier is a lake and not coastal.

Do any of you know if some of the local marinas, especially on Lake Lanier that would perhaps turn a blind eye to a liveaboard? I should probably call the marinas myself, but not sure if I would get the answer I want as they may be reluctant to say that over the phone. Anyways if any of yall know, please pass it forward.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Lanier is not coastal.
Google Lake Lanier Marinas and just start calling them.
That is the short-cut....


----------



## ecaldwel (Jul 11, 2004)

On Lake Lanier, it's supposedly a Corps of Engineers rule more than a marina issue. Keep your holding tank pumped out, pay your bills, be a good neighbor, and the marinas don't seem to care. I've been told the Corps has a rule that you can only spend 21? days per month on board, but I've never found that in writing. If you ask the marinas, you might not get the answer you want, but I know there are a lot of liveaboards at Holiday and Aqualand.


----------

